# GSM 3G Signal loses connection; 2G works fine. SIM error?



## phantomsniper773 (Jun 5, 2013)

Hey guys, so I've got a Droid 2 Global I recently purchased, which I use on AT&T via the band hack. It came with the .629 update, so I did the trick to downgrade the baseband to the older version compatible with the band unlock.

The problem is, my 3G signal will randomly drop completely, and won't come back unless I reboot. I've tried toggling airplane mode, Global/CDMA/GSM mode, and 2G/3G mode and nothing seems to work except rebooting. The thing is, 2G works totally fine, except for really slow data speeds (15-20kpbs, dunno if that's normal).

Even when the signal drops, I can switch to 2G and it will work, but switching back to 3G will instantly drop the signal again. If I have it on 3G, switch to 2G, then back to 3G, the 3G signal comes back fine (until eventually it's gone).

Anyone have any ideas? I got a new SIM card from the AT&T store right before I got the phone, but could it be defective somehow? It works fine on other phones. Thanks!


----------



## fabianzippo (Apr 10, 2013)

you configure apn ?


----------



## phantomsniper773 (Jun 5, 2013)

Yeah, I'm on stock .629 ROM so the APN was automatically configured.The data works fine when I have signal, so I don't think it's an APN problem. It's just when it randomly loses signal completely and doesn't come back that I have a problem.


----------



## bebilakner (Jan 12, 2012)

I remember having something similar but with Wi-Fi and I don't remember what version of ICS I was at the time (and I'm on 608). Can you get from market some app to get a logcat ? Maybe in a log you'll find something useful that can help fix that.


----------



## phantomsniper773 (Jun 5, 2013)

Hmm, that's a good idea. I noticed something interesting though. After i noticed my signal kept dropping, I cancelled my data plan, since there's really no point in having data if the signal is lost randomly and 2G is so slow. Now without my data plan, it seems like the random signal loss is gone. It's been a whole day and night without any problems. I wonder if the problem has something to do with how the phone interfaces with AT&T when transmitting data specifically.

Edit: Spelling fixes


----------

